# 1977 Allis Chalmers 7020 Belly Color



## 1970sFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's the deal, fellas.
In approx. 1976 -1977, we bought a AC 7020, from a AC dealer in Somerville,TN.
It had a four post ROPS, a 5 speed gear box, stick in the floor, HI-LOW-Park on a right hand console, and low-high buttons in the left side floor, that you pushed or it popped downshifting when slowing on the road.

Here's the problem. I remember the years, but I remember the belly being maroon. On another forum, and other websites only show the 7020 out in 1978, and being a black belly.

HELP!!
I have my sister searching family pictures, I don't live in West Tenn. anymore.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello1970sFarmer, welcome to the tractor forum.

I read on the internet that *ALL* AC 7020's had black bellies. Emphatically stated. But there are always exceptions, especially when starting up a new model with a different belly paint scheme.. 

The AC 7040 better fits your description. Built from 1974 thru 1977. It had a maroon belly and five-speed floor shift. High-Low-Park on the right side. Two power shift buttons on the floor. I guess a dealer could easily change decals and label it a 7020? But why would a dealer do that??

I really love the old AC's...


----------



## 1970sFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

As I dig into this via internet, I have asked my mom if she has any photos of the 7020, I am finding that the dealer from whom we purchased the tractor, wasn't, alleged, the most honorable fellow...
When we went belly up, he took all implement on the basis the trade in didn't price out enough for the down payment...
I have been told of rumors of the dealerships mis appropriations of equipment.
So, who knows. If I can find photos, It will answer some and leave doubt more probably.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Based on memories of those tractors when sold new, the 7020 had a black belly. The power director versions never had a stick in floor. They shifted from the right side console similar to the powershift versions. What you describe sounds more like a 7030. They were made in the seventies and had maroon bellies. The 7030 and 7050 were pretty good tractors for the money at that time. The 7020 had a smaller engine than the larger tractors, but the same basic drive train. There was also a 7010. but it was not very popular in that area at the time. I don't think it was at all like a 7020.


----------

